# Importer fichier .pst dans mail



## aperrottet (12 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite importer mon carnet d'adresses Outlook dans mail. Cependant,  les fichiers .pst étant réservés à Outlook, je ne trouve pas de solution.

Avec-vous une idée ?

Merci pour vos infos.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Décembre 2007)

oui  , une idée
en fait 2

1-faire une recherche sur ce sujet déjà évoqué

2- oublier l'import dans Mail car Mail n'a pas de carnet ! 
Mail fonctionne en binome avec le carnet d'adresses OSX , c'est dans le carnet d'adresse ( addressbook) que tu feras l'import selon les divers  moyens ( il y en a plusieurs)


----------

